# Equine Car Boot Sale



## always looking (22 March 2015)

Does anyone know of any equine car boot or table top sales coming up near the Warminster/Bath area?


----------



## Dunlin (23 March 2015)

Have a look at equestrian Facebook groups for your area. I'm on Dorset Equestrian and a few other Dorset/Somerset ones and they often advertise boot sales on the pages. I know there's one soon at Bovington but that's probably too far away for you.


----------

